# Injury, healing, safety, and physical therapy discussion



## ??? (Jan 19, 2020)

Discuss everything related to injuries, including recovery and prevention.

---

in 2012 I sprained my ankle a dozen times over a few days. The last time, I heard a click in my left ankle and when I looked at it, the lump of muscle just below and in front of the bone on the outside of my ankle was detached from my foot and floating under my skin. It gradually disappeared over a few months.

The lump of muscle on that foot was gone, and I had almost no ability to push off with that foot, or to flex my toes back towards the front of my knees on that foot. I dragged that foot a bit when I walked, which produced a noticable wear pattern on my shoes.

Since then the lump of muscle has grown back somewhat, and I regained most of the ankle mobility and especially toe flexibility and strength. My shoes don't wear unevenly and my ankle doesn't ache unless I walk more than 12 miles at a time. I'd say it's at 75% to 90% of it's original capacity.

However I can't squat - low bar or high bar, with an unloaded EZ-Bar or a standard barbell - with correct form. I can't keep the bar even over the middle of my foot, I always lean forward to much, and sometimes one leg can't lift as much as the other and I wobble from side to side.

What are my options here? I can't afford PT or surgery. Should I drop squatting and instead do dumbbell walking lunges, leg presses, and other machines? Is front squat an option?


----------



## Freedom Fries (Jan 19, 2020)

Have you tried a regular barbell? AFAIK EZ bars are used exclusively for front squats. 
Have you tried lifting shoes that will both give you a more stable platform and give you a little heel lift lightening the strain on your ankles? 

I think I may have added a rotator cuff tear to my partial shoulder dislocation cuz this shit hurts like hell in all the right places and has reduced my strength in the right places as well. Anyone have experience getting surgery for that because I'm gonna have to reconsider getting the whole deal repaired if I have both injuries.


----------



## ??? (Jan 20, 2020)

Freedom Fries said:


> Have you tried a regular barbell? AFAIK EZ bars are used exclusively for front squats.
> Have you tried lifting shoes that will both give you a more stable platform and give you a little heel lift lightening the strain on your ankles?
> 
> I think I may have added a rotator cuff tear to my partial shoulder dislocation cuz this shit hurts like hell in all the right places and has reduced my strength in the right places as well. Anyone have experience getting surgery for that because I'm gonna have to reconsider getting the whole deal repaired if I have both injuries.


I edited my post to clarify that I tried with a standard bar along with an EZ-Bar.

I haven't tried lifting shoes, but I'm on a pretty tight budget so unless they're less than $60 it's not an option for a few months.

I'm friends with a guy who tore his rotator cuff and has yet to get surgery for it. Until you get surgery, don't stop lifting because if you stop using it things will only get worse.

Keep lifting, with less intensity and volume until you reach a point where it doesn't hurt. Try to find a lift which doesn't stress the joint as much, or try swimming. Add stretching and time in a steam room or sauna if you can find one. It's good for warming up before and cooling down after workouts.

I don't know if there exists a shoulder equivalent to those knee sleeves which keep the joint warmer and therefore better lubricated, but you should look into it.

Kratom can alleviate the pain, but use it sparingly and don't mix it with other opiates.


----------



## Freedom Fries (Jan 20, 2020)

??? said:


> I edited my post to clarify that I tried with a standard bar along with an EZ-Bar.
> 
> I haven't tried lifting shoes, but I'm on a pretty tight budget so unless they're less than $60 it's not an option for a few months.
> 
> ...


Shoes really do help and are worth shelling out for IMO.  If you're on a real budget... https://www.eastbay.com/search?query=powerlift but I'm both more partial to Rogue's online store and the do-win line of shoes.

Not gonna take painkillers cuz that's gay. Already have a compression apparatus which I've sorta resigned myself to wearing every hard workout from here on out at least for a few months. I imagine the pain will subside as it has been since yesterday.


----------



## That Ho Over Here (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm gonna sound like a tumblr bitch but honestly, yoga.

I first broke my pelvis after a horse reared and fell on me, and recently cracked the bitch again. I've been for a stream of physio appointments, MRIs and examinations that make me want to kick the doctors with my good leg but I've kept in reasonable shape due to yoga.

There are hundreds if not thousands of positions (kek) and I'm sure there are at least a couple out there that will enable you to build/maintain strength without putting pressure on the injured area. I'm currently in a ridiculous leg brace contraption and scooting about with my rescue hellhound at every opportunity.

Honestly just listen to your body: it will let you know when it's had too much. Exercise fairly close to home so that if shit collapses and you need rescue its' available, and keep on truckin'. The NHS told me I'd be in a chair at this point but tbh most medical services will spout the worst case scenario so that if you do recover, they receive asspats.

If you've had a condition or injury named/specified research it as thoroughly as possible. Sift through the shit and look for reasonable/scientific shit. For example I have CRPS and discovered that swimming is considered one of the best therapies, so I began swimming. I then upped the anti by hitting a wave pool, then the ocean, etc. If you can find a way to power through the pain you're well on the way.

I understand that given the current corona shit stuff like physio has taken a back seat (at least in the UK) so I'd just advise you to do what you can, without pushing too hard.

Edit: I get that some here view painkillers as 'for pussies' but if you can grab something that's no an opioid that can bring a bit of relief and increase mobility, go for it. I'm on gabapentin for nerve pain and find it has few side effects. When shit goes nuclear I add amytriptiline (sp) to the routine.

I think if you take painkillers as needed, i.e. when in serious pain, and not on a regular schedule you should avoid addiction issues.


----------



## Wintersnow (Apr 28, 2020)

When it is difficult to perform physical exercises, and the body needs a period of recovery and treatment, in my opinion there is nothing better than a massage chair. Moreover, modern massage chairs help blood circulation, muscle relaxation, reduce pain in parts of the body while you just lie and watch your favorite TV show. Yes, and you do not need to pay a masseur every time) Here is just an overview of good chairs, if interested: https://massagesolutions.net/the-10-best-massage-chairs/


----------



## Chad Nasty (Apr 28, 2020)

When you do a 12 mile trek, do you ever notice yourself with an awkward gait or compensating?


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Apr 28, 2020)

Freedom Fries said:


> Have you tried a regular barbell? AFAIK EZ bars are used exclusively for front squats.
> Have you tried lifting shoes that will both give you a more stable platform and give you a little heel lift lightening the strain on your ankles?
> 
> I think I may have added a rotator cuff tear to my partial shoulder dislocation cuz this shit hurts like hell in all the right places and has reduced my strength in the right places as well. Anyone have experience getting surgery for that because I'm gonna have to reconsider getting the whole deal repaired if I have both injuries.


I've had rotator cuff surgery and decompression. It's a small surgery in and out the same day but long recovery. I had a lifting restriction for 3 months (no heavier than a bag of sugar). Physio was painful for it too, first session was the morning after the surgery. It's well worth getting it done though because it's a painful injury and after the initial recovery zero pain now and pre-injury strength back and full range of motion. I know someone who had the dislocation and rotator cuff tear surgery and they had a similar experience with recovery, getting back range of motion and strength.  

Before I had the surgery I did physio and hydrotherapy to see if it would fix the issue without surgery. Hydrotherapy helped with the pain so that might be an option.  If you go ahead with the surgery do the exercises and you'll be brand new.


----------



## Freedom Fries (Apr 28, 2020)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> I've had rotator cuff surgery and decompression. It's a small surgery in and out the same day but long recovery. I had a lifting restriction for 3 months (no heavier than a bag of sugar). Physio was painful for it too, first session was the morning after the surgery. It's well worth getting it done though because it's a painful injury and after the initial recovery zero pain now and pre-injury strength back and full range of motion. I know someone who had the dislocation and rotator cuff tear surgery and they had a similar experience with recovery, getting back range of motion and strength.
> 
> Before I had the surgery I did physio and hydrotherapy to see if it would fix the issue without surgery. Hydrotherapy helped with the pain so that might be an option.  If you go ahead with the surgery do the exercises and you'll be brand new.



Thanks. Glad you healed up well.

I went in like within a week of the post and got an MRI because it continued to dislocate and or sublux frequently. Having to force it back in against a wall hurt like a bitch as did every time it popped out. Ended up being a sizable catching hill-sachs fracture and pretty bad bony bankart fracture meaning the ball had a big divot of a fracture that could catch the bones in the capsule as I rotated my arm up and my labrum had come off the capsule along with some bone allowing the ball of my shoulder to pop out of the capsule toward/into my chest. All my muscles, ligaments, and tendons were totally fine.

They had me in for surgery within the week (fortunately arthroscopic repair with sutures and a bunch of bone pins/screws rather than an open laterjet). 2 hrs of sleep under the knife later and they think they fixed things up nicely with the possible exception of being to really get at the overhead press anymore. Pain was very manageable if sleep depriving for the first month. Got off meds in 3 days. Still have a good bit of soreness since I'm forcibly stretching and stressing it in PT sessions there and at home every day. PT sessions definitely can get painful but less so just about every time.

Started outpatient PT sessions about 2 weeks after. I've probably got about 6 to 9 months of PT left but still can't or shouldn't lift or really do anything strenuous arm wise outside of what has been prescribed. All that should be ok sometime probably mid to late in the summer. I'm getting after it pretty aggressively, and things seem to be going well.

Pretty common sports injury in young men, so I might post an update later when I can really work out again just so that info is around here.


----------



## TwinkLover6969 (Apr 28, 2020)

500mg/wk of Testosterone helped me recover from my shoulder injury.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Apr 29, 2020)

Freedom Fries said:


> Thanks. Glad you healed up well.
> 
> I went in like within a week of the post and got an MRI because it continued to dislocate and or sublux frequently. Having to force it back in against a wall hurt like a bitch as did every time it popped out. Ended up being a sizable catching hill-sachs fracture and pretty bad bony bankart fracture meaning the ball had a big divot of a fracture that could catch the bone as I rotated my arm up and my labrum had come off the capsule along with some bone allowing the ball of my shoulder to pop out of the capsule toward/into my chest. All my muscles, ligaments, and tendons were totally fine.
> 
> ...


Best of luck with your recovery, sounds like you're doing the right things. I know when I finished all my pt but still wasn't allowed to lift I went back swimming to build up strength that way. When you're allowed to lift again see can you start adding in monkey bars. That's really good for keeping your rotator cuff healthy.


----------



## Freedom Fries (Apr 29, 2020)

TwinkLover6969 said:


> 500mg/wk of Testosterone helped me recover from my shoulder injury.


I bet 500mg/wk of Test does feel good. If you like doing steroids just admit you like doing steroids. You should probably cycle and make sure you're doing proper pre/during/aftercare too.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Apr 30, 2020)

Freedom Fries said:


> I bet 500mg/wk of Test does feel good. If you like doing steroids just admit you like doing steroids. You should probably cycle and make sure you're doing proper pre/during/aftercare too.


Oh man, the thought of doing another cycle would be awesome. But doing s real cycle is a shit ton of work and the fear of fucking up my natural hormones is scary. If I could go back with the knowledge I have now, I would just run test year long and elevated levels.


----------



## Freedom Fries (Apr 30, 2020)

SickNastyBastard said:


> Oh man, the thought of doing another cycle would be awesome. But doing s real cycle is a shit ton of work and the fear of fucking up my natural hormones is scary. If I could go back with the knowledge I have now, I would just run test year long and elevated levels.


It's never too late to hit up an a men's "aging clinic" if you have the money and are sufficiently old.


----------

